# Picture of Hermaphrodite woo-hoo.



## DonnaBelle (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is a picture of her vulva.  I have squeezed it a bit so you can see the little bump just on the inside.







Has anyone ever seen such a thing before??

DonnaBelle


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 31, 2011)

Not me!


----------



## mogolady (Mar 31, 2011)

Is she polled? I've always heard that a hermaphrodite occured from breeding a polled doe and polled buck.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 31, 2011)

Nope, not polled.

I think it's just one of those things that happens in Nature sometimes, but I thought I would post a picture.  I figured most of goat people would want to see it.

The breeder doesn't think she/he/it will breed.  But it's going to be a great companion for my little buck/herd sire till he grows up some.  Of course, he's going to be able to see the other goats and won't be off by himself somewhere anyway.

DonnaBelle


----------



## chandasue (Mar 31, 2011)

Did the breeder try to breed, um, it? Doubtful, but won't that be a shock if she does end up breeding!?


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 31, 2011)

Actually, I have seen that before in alpacas. The two different females that I saw that with ended up just needing it cut open. It ended up being a normal vulva once the vet properly cut it. They also grew into it so it didn't look abnormally big either. 

You would want to consult a vet before trying anything though. The vet did a thorough examination to determine if it was actually normal and just a cut was needed. Then the owners had to put  some type of cream on the cut every day for a couple of weeks to make sure it didn't close back up again.

The two females that I saw happened in the same year but different farms and totally different bloodlines. Just a fluke thing that happened.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 31, 2011)

Is it possible that it could just be some form of cyst? I don't know how often non-threatening cysts occur in goats...


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.goatwisdom.com/ch8diseases/hermaphroditism.html

This is a link to a site that has a picture of a goat that has the exact same condition mine does!!

I find this very interesting.  I'm going to have my vet take a look at Mamie (it's name) and see what he thinks.

DonnaBelle


----------

